# Emergency Question from a lowly carpenter



## bauler (Nov 10, 2006)

Its one of these right? Each circuit is bypassed either line or generator. No chance to backfeed to the grid. The fuses are just above the switches. I put one in a while ago. If I remember the customer got a 30a (#10) cord with his generator.
He said it worked great for his puposes. Just wanted to keep the frig, a few lights, and the TV going. Not meant to cover the whole house.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

What about the fridge? Freezer?


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

the emergency is your electricity doesn't work in 90 mph wind? that's a normal day in wichita. (except the electricworks in high wind)

should get cold enough in your house to keep your food from spoiling. no need for generator in winter. just leave the fridge door open after the first 24 hours. you can keep the frozen goods in a cooler in the backyard.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah, we have a few more trees than wichita


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

You will be fine with your set-up with just running your furnace & lights. You DO not need a transfer switch. Your Gen panel does not back feed to the lighting panel when your switches are on "Gen" That is the purpose of it.


----------

